# Are you superstitious ??



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you have any odd or just plain wierd things that you do when hunting ? How about in everyday life ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I used to think wierd things and wonder if I was strange...then I realized yeppers I am.

just nature playing her jokes on others.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i hate black cats .as far as hunting i dont mess with my face mask.i buy a few at the beginning of the season once i fill a tag i use it for everything the whole season.turkeys to woodies to doves then deer preds then ducks.start all over again following spring.if i have a hard time killing a bird i will switch back to last years.weird i know.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

None at all here. My wife is a believer in Karma, but even that is questionable to me. I mean... I do something she doesn't like, she smacks me in the head and then calls it karma. That just doesn't seem like the work of an outside force to me!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hahahaha Thats hilarious !! I believe that is called Marital Karma ! Don't worry you'll get a callous there before too long !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Actually its called Spousal Abuse By Law Enforcement, LOL, Too Funny though Chris!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

YD I Am Not in the Least Superstitious, just because I have a favorite Cap, Gloves, Facemask, Camo and Spot does not make me superstitious LOL, dang there goes a black cat!!!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Being part Comanche I have a medicine bag I wear on big game hunts. It seems to help. I use to not believe in ghosts or spirits either until the following happened. http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2009/11/stranger-at-campfire.html You might enjoy this hunting story. ET


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

I carry a Buck Eye, don't close a knife someone else opened, and most of the other ordinary ones.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you carry that buckeye all the time Battman, or just when hunting. Maybe some sort of homage to the state of OHIO ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I am So Superstitious I own 3 black Cats, but I know people that just about have heart failure if they step on a crack in the concrete, I wonder if they care when Driving...


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Yes I carry it all the time.Nothing to do with Ohio, just something I picked up from my dad.They're kind of hard to find around here.


----------

